# Walnut Root Ball



## BurlyB (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently took down a black walnut tree while clearing a canal, roots and all. I cut the root ball off and brought it back to the shop, pressure washed it, and split it in half with a chain saw. I want to process it on our woodmizer mill and make a simple communion table for our church. Does anyone have any ideas for this project and an idea for what I can do with the rest of the root ball. I will post some pictures of it tomorrow.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Any pieces you can cut into turning blanks would be a good idea.

Scrappy


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Cut some 2 1/2" thick for gunstock material. Me sawing a rootball


----------



## Seer (Jun 5, 2008)

Some fabulous looking grain in the wood and one of my favorites. I think the gun stocks would go for a premium with gun makers for sure.


----------



## Post_Oakie (Jul 3, 2012)

Part of the reason that walnut is favored for gun stocks is that it is a very stable wood. That last thing you need is a piece of wood that warps and throws off your sights every time there is a change in the weather.

I recently pulled this cherry root-with 5' log out of a ditch. Can't wait to cut into it with my band sawmill!


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Ditto Scrappy.


----------

